# Παν μέτρον άριστον or μέτρον άριστον



## winegrower

Hi! I found this interesting extract of a book about mistakes in greek language where, among other things, the author claims that the correct formulation of the famous maxim is indeed: "Παν μέτρον άριστον" and not "μέτρον άριστον", despite common beliefs. What is your opinion on this matter?


----------



## Traduita

I have heard the same thing myself a couple of times(μέτρον άριστον and not παν μέτρον άριστον). 
After seeing this article though, I think both  may be correct. It is a saying, not a quote of a specific text. So, if both forms were  in use in Antiquity etc., there should be no problem with παν μέτρον άριστον.


----------



## winegrower

Traduita said:


> I have heard the same thing myself a couple of times(





Traduita said:


> μέτρον άριστον and not παν μέτρον άριστον).
> quote]
> Actually, I meant the opposite! As far as I know, the current belief is that the original saying, attributed to Kleovoulos (one of the seven sages) was "μέτρον άριστον" without "παν", which is considered a redundancy. In this article we see a collection of testimonies from other famous scholars supporting the "παν μέτρον άριστον" version.


----------



## Traduita

Συγνώμη!  Έχω ακούσει τόσες φορές το αντίθετο - ότι το "παν μέτρον άριστον" είναι λάθος - ώστε άλλα διάβασα κι άλλα κατάλαβα. 
Μάλλον τώρα έχει αλλάξει η μόδα, δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς.
Τέλος πάντων, αυτό ενισχύει την εντύπωσή μου ότι κανένα από τα δύο δεν είναι λάθος.


----------



## winegrower

Traduita said:


> Συγνώμη! Έχω ακούσει τόσες φορές το αντίθετο - ότι το "παν μέτρον άριστον" είναι λάθος - ώστε άλλα διάβασα κι άλλα κατάλαβα.
> Μάλλον τώρα έχει αλλάξει η μόδα, δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς.
> Τέλος πάντων, αυτό ενισχύει την εντύπωσή μου ότι κανένα από τα δύο δεν είναι λάθος.


 Ρε γ... τ'αγγλικά μου! Αυτό δεν προσπαθώ να πω κι εγώ; (Όχι εγώ δηλαδή, οι experts). Ότι το "παν μέτρον άριστον" θεωρείτο λάθος  και ότι τώρα αυτό το άρθρο ανασκευάζει την τρέχουσα άποψη;


----------



## Traduita

Ναι, ναι, δεν διαφωνούμε· προσπαθούσα να πω ότι μπερδεύτηκα γιατί διάβασα επιφανειακά το ΟΡ. 
Τόσο επιφανειακά που δεν είδα ότι είχε και σύνδεσμο σε άρθρο. Εξ ου η όλη σύγχυση :d.
Επομένως:
1)Το μυαλό μου θέλει σέρβις. 
2) Μου φαίνονται πειστικά τα επιχειρήματά σ'αυτό το άρθρο και πιθανότατα το "παν μέτρον άριστον" αδίκως έχει δυσφημιστεί.  
Ωραία, μάθαμε και κάτι.


----------



## winegrower

traduita said:


> Ναι, ναι, δεν διαφωνούμε· προσπαθούσα να πω ότι μπερδεύτηκα γιατί διάβασα επιφανειακά το ΟΡ.
> Τόσο επιφανειακά που δεν είδα ότι είχε και σύνδεσμο σε άρθρο. Εξ ου η όλη σύγχυση :d.
> Επομένως:
> 1)Το μυαλό μου θέλει σέρβις.
> 2) Μου φαίνονται πειστικά τα επιχειρήματά σ'αυτό το άρθρο και πιθανότατα το "παν μέτρον άριστον" αδίκως έχει δυσφημιστεί.
> Ωραία, μάθαμε και κάτι.


 Ούφ! (Σόρρυ που συγχίστηκα )


----------



## Huck Finn(egan)

Βρε βρε τι μαθαίνει κανείς..
 Εγώ προσωπικά θυμάμαι με τι επιμονή μάς προέτρεπε η καθηγήτρια της Γ'  λυκείου να γράψουμε "μέτρον άριστον"  αν έπεφτε στις Πανελλήνιες (νομίζω ήταν στο Αριστοτέλη κάπου ) ένα συγκεκριμένο απόσπασμα προς σχολιασμό ,διότι δεν κρίνουμε όλοι με τα ίδια μέτρα και σταθμά ! Μάλιστα, αυτό έγραφε και ένα  γνωστό βοήθημα που χρησιμοποιούσαμε όσοι ήμασταν θεωρητική κατεύθυνση .


----------

